# Gran Turismo for Real



## Sukerkin (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a clip of my brother-in-law-to-be playing 'GT for real' at Bathurst .  I thought it might be of interest to any petrol-heads and/or driving-sim fans we have here.

I'd love to have a go myself but just know that being aware that messing up a corner costs money and risks life-and-limb rather than merely affecting your lap-time would be a real worry!


----------

